# Posen aus Bauschaum ?



## xmxrrxr (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,

hab grade die Idee gehabt, Posen aus Bauschaum zu fertigen. 

Wenn man eine feste Form dafür verwendet und Entlastungsbohrungen für die Ausdehnung des Bauschaumes anbringt (um die Form vor dem platzen zu bewahren) sollte das doch gehen, oder ?

Man müsste irgendwie die Verbindung von Bauschaum und Form verhindern, sonst kann man nur im Duett angeln |kopfkrat
Kennt jemand geeignete Trennmittel ?

Hat vielleicht schon jemand von euch so etwas gemacht und könnte hier mit Tips weiterhelfen ?

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Als Trennmittel würde ich spontan Silikon sagen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Schaum dann anbackt!?


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Als Trennmittel würde ich spontan Silikon sagen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Schaum dann anbackt!?



Doch macht der... Es ist ein echt be5chissenes Zeug, benutz lieber Styrodur, ist wesentlich leichter das in Form zu bringen als die Sauerei die man mit dem Schaum fabriziert.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Doch macht der... Es ist ein echt be5chissenes Zeug, benutz lieber Styrodur, ist wesentlich leichter das in Form zu bringen als die Sauerei die man mit dem Schaum fabriziert.



Dass der Schaum alleine backt ist mir klar, aber wenn man die Form mit Sille einsprüht, sollte doch nix backen...


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Aslo Silikonspray? Das weiß ich nicht, am normalen Silikon aus der Kartusche klebt der Dreck.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Ja das Kartuschensille klebt ja eigenständig. Ich meinte schon das Sprühsille... Wenn das so eine Sauerei gibt, ich habs ja noch nie nicht gemacht, würd ich das dann doch lieber draussen machen???


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Das Problem ist man weiß eigentlich nicht wie sich das Zeug verhält, im Verlauf einer Dose kann man richtig viel Spaß erleben, man glaubt gar nicht wie bescheiden es ist damit zu dosieren...

Wir hatten das mit paar Kumpels ausprobiert, Pose gekauft und damit eine Silikonform gegossen... Moral von der Geschichte: die Sauerei hat uns einige Tage auf den Händen begleitet und aus den Klamotten kriegt man das auch so gut wie gar nicht raus. Die Form haben wir einige Male neu gemacht weil die nicht stabil genug war um der Ausdehnung standzuhalten, haben  wir die zum Schluß mit Gipswänden verstärkt. 

Trennmittel war übrigens Margarine am besten, das war am einfachsten von dem Rohling zu kriegen.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Um Posen auszuschäumen kommt man eigentlich nicht um eine stabile Form aus
Polyester GFK oder Epoxy GFK herum.Natürlich mit Formschlößern und Entlüftungskanälen.
Die Baumarktskartuschen mit Polyurethanschaum sind aber absolut ungeeignet für ein solches Unterfangen,da sie normalerweise 30 Fach schäumen und sogar noch mehr,und
dazu noch äußerst schwer zu dosieren sind.Der Schaum wird viel zu grobporig und instabil.
Besser ist es einen PU Schaum zum selbst mischen zu verwenden,der nur 1:5 oder 1:8 mal aufschäumt,dieser entwickelt auch,vor allem unter Druck,eine stabile Haut.
Als Trennmittel verwendet man entweder spezielle Formtrennmittel oder auch Trennwachs.
Eigentlich lohnt der Aufwand nicht bei einer Kleinserie und ich frage mich,was man mit
hunderten Posen machen soll,wenn man im größeren Maßstab da ran geht?
Angeln wird man nur mit einer können!

Hier noch etwas zu den Werkstoffen und deren Verwendung:


http://www.aura-shop.de/polyurethanharze.htm

Taxidermist


----------



## antonio (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

mal abgesehen von der kleberei und eventuellen sauerei sollte man noch bedenken, daß das zeug wasser saugt wie sau.

gruß antonio


----------



## magic feeder (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

und das ist der springende punkt, das zeug saugt sich voll..........ich würde auch styrodur empfehlen.......da braucht man sich nicht erst irgendwelche formen zu basteln


----------



## search (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

beim styrodur drechseln aber immer ne staubmaske (zumindest Nase/Mund) tragen. Das Zeug is echt fies aber wunderbar zu bearbeiten


----------



## carpi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Hi
eine Sinnvolle Alternative zu Styrodur wäre noch Balserholz (wenn man das so schreibt)

Gibt es auch in vierkantstäben mit Kantenlängen von paar millimetern bis paar Zentimeten.... da muss man garnich mehr viel schleifen für viele Posenformen.

Danach Klarlack und an die Antenne bisschen Signalfarbe und fertig... mal abgesehn davon, dass viele ausm Handel auch aus dem Holz sind!

Hat wahrscheinlich den Vorteil gegenüber Styrodur, dass es nicht so extrem auftrieb hat... ich glaube mit Styrodur musst du schon sehr kleine Posen futscheln um schwimmer mit 1g usw zu baun.....


----------



## Aalhunter33 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

eine Sinnvolle Alternative zu Styrodur wäre noch Balserholz 

würde ich auch empfehlen,habe ich in meiner jugend und drangzeit* auch selber hergestellt....sehr gute trage und wurfeigenschaften die posen aus balsaholz ! aber, gehen leicht in dutten wenn man sie nicht pfleglich behandelt. |rolleyes


----------



## xmxrrxr (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Hallo,

schön dass meine Anfrage so viele Antworten bekommt.
Danke !

Nun, ich muss mich vielleicht korrigieren..... Bauschaum war vielleicht schlecht ausgedrückt. Es handelt sich da um einen 2 Komponentenschaum, bei dem inzwischen weitestgehend bekannt ist, wie er sich bei den verschiedenen Temperaturen ausdehnt.  Eine Silikonform wird schon alleine wegen den Druckverhältnissen nicht funktionieren, auch nicht mit Gips verstärkt. Das Zeug hat so einen Druck, dass es Alu-Schienen und VA-Bleche wie Ballons aufgehen lässt, wenn es sich nicht ausbreiten kann.

Bisher habe ich es nur zur Stabilisierung von  Kabeln in Verteilerschienen benutzt, um bei dem Anwendungsfall Kabelbrüchen vorzubeugen.

Den Aspekt mit dem Wasser hatte ich noch gar nicht bedacht, bzw. es war mir bisher noch nicht bewusst, dass der Schaum so viel Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen soll.

Balsa-Holz ist bestimmt ein guter Werkstoff, doch wo bekommt man das denn her ?

Viele Grüsse aus Mannheim

Mirror


----------



## search (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Ich bestell das bisschen Balsaholz was ich brauch bei Conrad.at
Sollte aber bestimmt günstigere Anbieter geben


----------



## Bienzli (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Balsaholz kriegt man im baumarkt oder in einem Modellbaugeschäft.


----------



## Wollebre (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

ich hab mir Posen aus dem Schaumstoff gebastelt, wie sie in Schwimmbädern als Schwimmhilfe genommen werden.
Sehr feinporig, ziehen kein Wasser und enorme Tragkraft.
Selbst eine 110g tragende Pose für die Brandung auf Hornhecht läßt sich aufgrund der schlanken Form besten werfen.
Wolle


----------



## Bienzli (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

ist eine seht gute idee, mit solchen Schwimmhilfen posen zu basteln, doch wie kann man das Material bearbeiten?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*



mirror schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schön dass meine Anfrage so viele Antworten bekommt.
> Danke !
> ...




Es gibt noch den sogenannten "Brunnenschaum" .... der sollte kein Wasser ziehen.

Uli


----------



## Wollebre (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

habe die Form mit einem sehr scharfen Messser ausgeschnitten und dann vorsichtig mit Schmirgelpapier geglättet. Abschließend mit s e h r   w e i c h e r   Flamme geglättet.
Wolle


----------



## Bondex (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

ich denke auch es ist sinnvoller aus Styrodur oder Holz zu schnitzen als es mit Schäumen zu versuchen. Vielleicht hilft dieser Threat hier weiter...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67490&page=29


----------



## Becker (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*



mirror schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> hab grade die Idee gehabt, Posen aus Bauschaum zu fertigen.
> 
> ...


 
Wie so Bauschaum?? 
Wie wäre es PUR/PIR-Hartschaum und die Pigmente geben die fabe einfacher geht es nicht!!
2X Polyurethan Schaum Wasserdichter Hartschaum (96% geschlossene Zellen). 2-Komponenten,  200 cm³ ergeben ca. 3 l Schaum. wasserdichter Schaum.  (8Euro)
Hans


----------



## xmxrrxr (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Hallo Becker,

wo gibts denn diesen Schaum zu erwerben ?

Gruß
Mirror


----------



## Fishaholic (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Ich war auch schon am überlegen, mir fürs Wallerfischen (Bojenmontage) Schwimmer aus Bauschaum zu machen. Allerdings wollte ich kleine Luftbaloons mit Schaum füllen.


----------



## Bastihahn (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Ich habe Berufsbedingt viel mit Bauschaum und Pu-Schaum zutun, warscheinlich bin ich damit nicht der einzige, und habe etwas überlesen, trotzdem meine meinung:

Schaum gerade Bauschaum bzw Montageschaum reagiert mit Luftfeuchtigkeit, bzw. zieht diese um auszuhärten. Werden Türzargen oder Fenster etc. eingebaut werden die zu füllenden Stellen mit Wasser aus einer Sprühflasche besprüht und bei großen Flächen immer wieder befeuchten, ansonsten ist die Oberflächenstruktur Hart und ggt auch glatt, innendrin jedoch ja... wie Blätterteig...  SOmit fällt es irgendwann wieder zusammen und reagiert eben auch, gerade wenn es im Wasser liegt, da wird auch ne Klarlackschicht nichts ändern.
Sprich der Schaum fällt aus.. man kriegt den auch kaum trocken in einer geschlossenes Form.
Gerade wenn man einen Luftballon füllt, passiert somit alles falsche, innen fast hohl.
Vorteil: Dosierbar durch eine Montage Schaumpistole, und demnach sind auch über Wochen kleinstmengen entnehmbar.

Dann wurde der 2K Montageschaum angesprochen, dieser wird fester und ist viel feinporiger als der 1K Bau-Montageschaum, reagiert bzw. arbeitet trotzdem, jedoch nicht so stark.
Nachteil bei diesem, der Schaum härtet auch in der Dose aus, da diese 2 Komponenten miteinander reagieren, die bearbeitungszeit ist sehr sehr kurz, vllt 2-3 Minuten, und dann muss die Dose auch leergemacht werden, da sonst die Dose platzen kann.. teuer ist er auch.

PU Schaum klebt auch auf einer Öligen Schicht etc. der ist einfach so klebrig dass er die Ölschicht abträgt und sich sozusagen irgendwann festsetzt.. PU Schaum geht sehr sehr schwer ab, nur im frischem zustand, Getrocknet ist das ein Teufelszeug, gerade verreieben auf den Fingern.. ekelhaft, ungesund .. alles.


Styrodur wär für mich in punkto Posenbau eine gute Wahl, diese kriegt man im Baumarkt, oder als abfall beim Tischler etc. diese sind sehr sehr feinporig, elastisch und stabil. Einer meiner Kumpels hat mit diesem Material seine Flieger gebastelt. Erst haben wir ganz einfach eine alte Laubsäge mit einer kleinen Batterei bestückt...  mit dem Sägeblatt quasi einen kurzschluss erzeugt, und dann konnte er damit ohne Spanentwicklung das grobe rausschneiden... Später dann via CNC, alles kein problem.
leicht zu schleifen, oder schnitzen..  
Balsaholz...  das ist eben Holz wo man auch auf den Faserverlauf achten müsste, was schnitzen angeht zb. einfach irgendwas "durchdrücken"

Ich habe mal aus spaß eine Pose gebastelt, diese grob an einem Schleifer geschliffen, und danach habe ich mir ein ganz dünnes Röhrchen so von nem Lutscher, diesen oben aufgebohrt, so dass er ja.. Scharfkantig war und dieses Durchs Styrodur durchgedrückt, das ging wirklich alles Prima.

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen,
Bastian


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Posen aus Bauschaum ?*

Hy also ich geb mir kein grossen Stress Bauschaum is top!! Vorallem in Preis Leistung!!!
Ich bau mir daraus schon lange meine Wallerbojen. Ganz einfach indem ich den Bauschaum in Wasserbomben füllen und das aufkommende Treibgas dann vorsichtig ablasse. Für den Bau vor kleineren Posen verwende ich eine Form in die ich den Ballon reinlege.
Das tolle ist eine Grundfarbe hat das Ding direkt und wenn man mal zu zwei an einen Fluss auf Waller oder Hecht geht kann man einfach für 3 Euro ( 2€ für Schaum +1 € für Ballons) billig und doch effektiv angeln.
Weiterhin kann man ein Knicklich in jeder Grösse einfach einstecken denn der Schaum hält perfekt.
Sollte die Pose dann irgendwann einmal durchlöchert sein einfach neue machen!
Aus einer Dose Bauschaum, die aber auf einmal verbraucht werden muss kann man ca. 5-6 300-400g Wallerposen bauen.
Des SAG JA ZUM BAUSCHAUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

